
LiquidID: OpenID + Email Aliasing = Less Spam, Safer Logins - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/liquidid_openid_email_aliasing.php
======
KevinMS
Is this a joke?

Its called a "disposable email address" and they have been around since
sneakemail.com, which started in 2000, then spamgourmet.com and then a hundred
other copycats. So basically they add OpenID to an old idea and you call it an
amazing web2.0 innovation?

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
I think the "difference" is that they don't use disposable addresses per se,
but rather multiple semi-permanent forwarding addresses that can be
individually disabled as needed due to spam. Oh, and it's all streamlined and
integrated with your normal OpenID authentication process.

 _That's_ something you can't do with normal disposable accounts.

~~~
KevinMS
I'm not seeing the difference. And I'm not finding anywhere where its
explained that way. Your description "multiple semi-permanent forwarding
addresses that can be individually disabled as needed due to spam" is exactly
how disposable email address services work. In fact I know in sneakemail you
can set a particular address to bounce, accept and delete, you can turn on
greylisting for it, or you can deactivate it, you can even filter keywords on
it.

------
inigojones
Can't this be done with Gmail and "+" addressing?

Just give sitename the address username+sitename@gmail.com and when they start
sending you spam, make a filter on that address.

~~~
jauco
Except that roughly 90% Of the sites I try to register don't accept the +
(including liquidID by the way)

------
spydez
Looks very promising, and it's about what I do currently (using my own domain
and a catch-all email address).

~~~
rudyfink
Yeah, I've wanted this service, but I want it for my own domain.

I want a Firefox widget that sits in my browser and communicates with
something on my server.

When I show up to a site it offers me the option to log on or generate an
address, preferably by category. The addresses feed into categorical email
address. Say 139sdfjf.myshopping@rudyfink.com all goes to myshopping or
preferably, I just designate the generated 139sdfjf@ address to end up in
shopping so an internal structure wouldn't be exposed.

In a perfect world this aliasing system would be linked to my spam filters and
be website aware so if anything came in on a particular email address it could
automatically act to cancel that particular email and map a new one to the
account. I'd of course be delighted if a standard protocol for handling these
anonymous identity interactions with websites could be developed so the whole
process would be transparent.

In an even more perfect world, this system would work transparently with many
similar systems that get approved FOAF style.

Identity and informational spam management could become much nicer than it is
today.

